# Kosho



## kosho (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi,
    Just new to this look forward to learning from all of you. 
little about myself. 20 years in the Martial arts. Shaolin kempo  and kosho ryu Kempo. I hold a 3rd degree in Shaolin kempo. I train Under Master john Evans in N.H. I also Train Under Hanshi Bruce juchnik In the Art Of  kosho Ryu Kempo When  he is in the New England area. I have a Dojo in Orange ma  and about 65 students at this time.  i enjoy all stops  and also training in BJJ under alan mangolano from K.Y. he comes up to my dojo about 4 times a years and we train for 2 days. I also train with a person from worchester mass in BJJ. every other month at my Dojo. 
I have 2 kids both girls  and active in martial arts also. and married for 11 years this oct.
look forward to getting to know all of you the best i can.
Thanks,
  kosho


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome! and enjoy.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Kacey (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Sep 12, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 12, 2006)

Kosho,

Welcome to MT! :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 12, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 12, 2006)

Mr. Bonk is a instructor of quality and runs a well disciplined school. It is always a pleasure to visit with him.

Welcome to the forum. Ask questions and give answers when you can (please).  Happy you found your way here.

sheldon


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome Kosho and happy posting
Terry


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  Hope you enjoy your time here...


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome, Kosho.  I believe you'll find Martial Talk to be an informative and entertaining resource, and the community to be kind and friendly.  Enjoy your stay. :asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome to MT!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 12, 2006)

Greet to have you Sir.
Sean


----------



## pstarr (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome

go ahead move twice 
HA HA

Kell


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Pacificshore (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Kanoy919 (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------

